
People Are Starting to Realize How Voice Assistants Work - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/08/facebook-paid-contractors-listen-messenger-audio/596143/
======
laurex
I'm convinced that voice technology could be positively impactful for my life,
but unwilling to use it when it's driven by companies who profit from the data
collected. There should be an open source, secure, self-hosted option for
voice assistance, how can that become a reality?

~~~
iicc
There's mycroft[0] that uses Mozilla's Common voice[1], but last time I
checked the speech-to-text stuff was still being done in the cloud.

The Speech to Text was taking a general approach that isn't nearly as well
optimized as FAANG-level STT. So it needed a GPU to run.

[0][https://mycroft.ai](https://mycroft.ai)
[1][https://voice.mozilla.org](https://voice.mozilla.org)

------
sherlock_h
Still only use them for two things - the weather and setting alarms/timers.
Great stuff

~~~
jiveturkey
[https://grumpy.website/post/0SGdYelIi](https://grumpy.website/post/0SGdYelIi)

